# Which Signature?



## .TakaM (Dec 12, 2007)

I can't decide whether I should have a new sig here or not, so I'll let you guys decide


----------



## ryohki (Dec 12, 2007)

voted option 3.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 12, 2007)

I voted option 2. Twinsen kicks ass


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ryohki @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> voted option 3.


*added to ignore list*


----------



## ryohki (Dec 12, 2007)

oh come on....
like it wasn't going to happen.

edit: would have voted 2, but was compelled.
I want to see you have 3 as a sig.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 12, 2007)

:3

I didn't really add you, and thanks for stating your real vote


----------



## ryohki (Dec 12, 2007)

twinsen is the hotness, man.
I just love your pixelwork.

needs more Baldino tho.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 13, 2007)

any more voters?


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 13, 2007)

Twinsen - it adds some color.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG there are 3 .TakaM!!11!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 13, 2007)

If I had to choose, I'd say Twinsen. But to be honest I think you should create one that matches your avatar. I do so love your avatar.


----------



## TheStump (Dec 13, 2007)

you current one is great, clean and relates to your website. stick with it.


----------



## greyhound (Dec 13, 2007)

i think you should use both


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 13, 2007)

well, that's enough votes I think, thanks for voting guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> If I had to choose, I'd say Twinsen. But to be honest I think you should create one that matches your avatar. I do so love your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Twinsen is ready I'll have my sig link to a page where there's screenshots, movies, demo download etc.
My site isn't a big deal anymore since I can't be bothered doing any contract work these days


----------



## Ducky (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> well, that's enough votes I think, thanks for voting guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 I cant see numborz 2zz 


okie now I can... *newb time* 2zz rokzlolzorzzzzz


----------

